# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Triadha

## Tiras

E kam pare Kishen e Shen Triadhes ne Berat. Do te deshiroja te kisha me shume informacion lidhur traditen perkatese, ku eshte e perhapur, cfare perfaqeson Triadha, kishe homologe etj.

Falemderit.

Shenim: Pasi me eshte ndaluar hyrja ne forumin e ortodoksise per arsye se jam kam postuar thenie "jo korrekte politike", mendova ta hap ketu kete teme. Moderatoret mund te bejne spostimet perkatese neqoftese eshte e nevojshme.

----------


## Tiras

Eshte e cuditshme qe ortodokset me te flakte te forumit, qe kane derdhur njohuri te gjera mbi figura fetare ortodokse greke e serbe,  e qe vune ne pikepyetje etnine e Kastrioteve bazuar ne origjinen fetare te familjes etj., nuk po kontribuojne  asnje rresht per Shen Triadhen e Beratit, apo traditen ortodokse te Triadhes ne pergjithesi. 

Seminaristi (pavaresisht nga pasioni qe ka per historine e ortodoksise, vecanerisht  mesjeten) thote qe ka shpenzuar vetem disa minuta ne Berat. Eshte per te ardhur keq, pasi duket se Shen Triadha ne Berat (me aq njohuri te cunguara sa kam perfituar ne kete teme) duket si nje, ne mos qendra ortodokse me e lashte dhe me e sanksionuar ne Shqiperi. Ne Manastirin e Ardenices (Kisha e Triadhes) jane gjetur kodike shqip te shkruar me germa greke te viteve te mesjetes, gje qe patjeter duhej ti kishte ngjallur kurreshtjen si profesionist/e i shqipes se pashkruar ne periudhen perkatese.

Me tej, flitet per dokumenta mbi kurorezimin e Skenderbeut ne kete kishe rreth viteve 1450. Perse eshte zgjedhur pikerisht kjo kishe? Ku dhe cilat jane provat e lidhjes se hershme te familjes se Skenderbeut me Kishen e Shen Triadhes? 

Korca e festonte dikur Shen Triadhen. Cfare aktivitetesh permbante kjo dite e shenuar? Cili eshte ky shenjt? C'do te thote Troadhe/Triadhe?

Para se te mesojme mbi shenjtet qe na kane mallkuar gjuhen, s'eshte me mire te rinovohet komuniteti ortodoks duke freskuar traditen e brendshme?

----------


## Hyllien

E shof dhe une qe nuk e paska njeri ndermend te shkruaj.

Tani un skam shume kohe do shkruaj me gjate po qe me vone.

Kisha e Shen Triadhes eshte nje kishe shume e vogel ne Berat. Si kishe flitet te jete e shekullit te shtate, pra imagjinoni sa e vjeter qe eshte. Si emer Triadha=Trini vjen nga Greqishtja, dhe thuhet qe eshte ndryshuar kur Shen Kozmai(i cili me duket se eshte varrosur diku andej rrotull ne vokopol) ka ardhur per te penguar kthimin nga Osmanet. Prandaj dhe para emrit Triadhe do ket pasur nje emer tjeter, por dihet qe shume emertime ne kohen kur erdhi Shen Kozmai u ndryshuan dhe humben. Cfare ka karakteristike kjo Kishe eshte se atje jane gjetur 7 PALE KODIKE te periudhave nga me te ndryshmet, dhe diku afer eshte gjetur dhe mbishkrimi M.K., pra MIHAL KOMNENI, nje nga pasaniket dhe njerezit me te shquar per kulturen e tyre qe ka patur Perandoria Bizantine ne ate kohe. Thuhet qe pala e shtate e kodikeve eshte bere ne kohen e tij. 

Tani Kodiket kane qene pre e pushtimeve. Turqit i deshnin si te marre, Gjermanet kur erdhen i deshin si te marre, Serbet dhe Greket po ashtu, dhe Italianet qe erdhen arriten deri atje sa i kane mbledhur gjithe pleqte e beratit, dhe antaret e Sinodid dhe i morren me te mira per te arritur qe t'i gjenin keto kodike. Ato jane ruajtur me jeten e pleqve te Beratit nder shekuj. Vetem nje person e dinte te verteten se ku ndodheshin, dhe zakonisht para se te vdiste ja kalonte nje plaku tjeter. Te tjeret qe ishin ne keshill dinin me perafersi ku ndodheshin por jo vendin e caktuar. 

Kur Fan Noli shpalli autoqefaline, te gjithe kryepleqte e Beratit dhe antaret e Sinodid paten nje mbledhje qe cilesohet si nje nga takimet me emocionuese ne historine e kombit tone. Aty per here te pare ai i pa dhe kodiket e Kishes se Triadhes. Me sa di un i fundit qe ka mbajtur sekretin e vendit ka qene Llazar Nato(ose Nasto, nuk e mbaj mend mire, do kthehem prap me informacion po qe), i cili me pas ju dorezuan pushtetit komunist. Nje nga aresyet qe kodiket u dorezuan ishte se pergamenet po fillonin te kalbeshin dhe nuk mund te rrinin me atje. Megjithate kjo u cilesua si nje nga gjestet me patriotike qe orthodhokset shqiptar kane bere ndonjehere, ruajtja nder shekuj dhe me pas dorezimi i ketyre kodikeve. Ne kohen e Enverit, Ceket u autorizuan te benin germime me pas, dhe kodiket u cuan per restaurim ne Kine, ku dhe me pas u kthyen.


Kjo pra eshte nje histori e vogel e Kishes, dhe personave qe e kane mbrojtur nder shekuj, duke pritur per ardhjen e dikujt qe ti ndihmonte (Nolit), dhe per tja dorezuar me pas kete trashegimi te gjithe Orthodhoksave Shqiptar.

----------


## Matrix

> Korca e festonte dikur Shen Triadhen. Cfare aktivitetesh permbante kjo dite e shenuar? Cili eshte ky shenjt? C'do te thote Troadhe/Triadhe?


Triadha nuk eshte shenjt.

Triadha ose Trini eshte nje nga cilesite e Perendise:

Trinia e Shenjte:
At, Bir dhe Fryme e Shenjte

Per historikun e asaj Basilike(Basilike eshte ndertesa Kishtare, Eklesia eshte komuniteti i krishtere, te dyja keto ne shqip perkthehen Kishe) nuk di te them gje.  :i ngrysur: 

Por para se te mesojme per historine e Basilikave (Ndertesave prej guri) eshte me mire te mesojme per historikun e Eklesive (Ndertesave prej mishi, prej guresh te cmuar) qe kane ekzistuar ne vendin tone. (Ne Durres ka qene nje e tille ne shekullin e pare)
......

----------


## Hyllien

Kisha e Shen Triadhes eshte ndofta kisha me e vjeter ne Berat dhe me e pasura per nga pikepamja arkitektonike. E ndertuar ne formen e terfilit (tre gjethesh), ne arkitekture shpreh trinitine(trinine). Me sa duket ka qene jashte mureve te kalase se Beratit, prane hyrjes qendrore te saj, por me sa duket muret jane shtrire me tej, per ta perfshire brenda. Germimet kane zbuluar mozaike, te disa epokave, ne disa nivele te ndryshme, njeri mbi tjetrin, dhe keshtu jane lene te zbuluara ne forme shkallesh. Ne librat qe ka botuar Instituti i Monumenteve te Kultures qe nga koha e Enverit, kjo kishe bashke me Shen Merine e Vllahernes, kane qene ne pozicion qendror. Mendohet se mund te jete qe nga shekulli i VII, disa mendojne edhe me pare (me sa mbaj mend). Por e sigurte eshte se zhvillimin e pati qe nga shekulli i XII e me pas.

Po te kthehesh djathtas, futesh ne porten qendrore te kalase, ku ne harkun e saj shkruhet MK, domethene Mihail Komneni, apo Mihalis, apo Mihal, interpretimet secili ja jep vete, por ka qene familja me e forte e Epirit. Ne librin e Robert Angely, Enigma ka aty te dhena per Epirin dhe per kete familje, deri ne strukturat qendrore te bizantit. Sa i takon kodikeve te Beratit, ato jane qe nga shekuli i VI, e deri ne shekullin e XVIII. Por te shekullit VI, VII, etj, e sidomos kodiku i purpurt, i kuq i lare me ar e shkruar me germa ari, mendohet se ka vetem disa, ndofta 4-5 ne kohen e sotme. Ekzistenca e tyre eshte ditur qe ne kohen e para Dushanit. Biles vete serbet donin ti merrnin, e nuk i moren dot, keshtu greket (qe vete nuk kane kaq te vjeter), pavaresisht se mund te pretendojne se keta te Beratit jane te tyre. Ne kete kohe, me qe ka pasur kaq shume ne territorin e Shqiperise, tregon qe ka qene komplet krishtere Shqiperia, dhe me pozicion shume te forte ne hierarkine bizantine. Sa per germat greke qe jane shkruar, po te lexojme librin e Angelyse, ajo ishte gjuha zyrtare liturgjike e bizantit, ndersa ne pothuaj gjitheterritorin flitej shqip. A eshte e mundur kjo? Pa le te mendojme nje here qe Shqiperiua te kete viza te lira te hyje e te dale ne Europe, Itali, France etj. A nuk do ishim dygjuhesh, biles edhe tre gjuhesh, italisht, anglisht, shqip e ndoshta spanjisht. Keshtu ka qene edhe atehere. Austriaket ne luften e pare donin ti merrnin, nuk ja dhane e me radhe. Pleqesia e Beratit i ruante me fanatizem. I dinte vetem njeri, me i vjetri, apo ai qe kishin zgjedhur ata vete, Llazar Vruho(ky me duekt se eshte emri i sakte i keti personi), dhe ai i deftoi, jo pse ishte ne prag te vdekjes, por se po dekompozoheshin. U skanuar, u 
cuan ne Kine ne 1966-1967 dhe u restauruan (shyqyr qe Kina eshte vend budist dhe marredheniet ishin te mira ateher) Restaurimi u be nga Akademia e Shkencave e Kines. U fol per disa kohe qe u fallsifikuan etj etj, po te ish vjedhur apo falsifikuar dicka, i pari qe do ta konstatonte do ishte Vatikani ne ekspoziten e 2000 vjetorit te krishterimit.

----------


## angeldust

Shume material interesant. Me pelqeu!

Faleminderit qe e solle Cyclo.

----------


## Seminarist

kodiket e Beratit nuk kane te bejne fare me ceshtjen e pasurise kombetare versus ate greke apo cfaredo qofte. Perkundrazi, per kohen qe po flitet, shek6-12, Berati ka qene pjese e Bizantit, apo pjese bizantine e pushtuar nga sllavet.

Vetem nen studimet hoxhiane - injorante te historise u be nje ndarje e prere midis asaj qe eshte moderne shqiptare perkundrejt te huajes, kjo e fundit e paraqitur gjithnje si armike, grabitqare etj atribute te tilla perrallash me dhelpra...te cilat Cyclo i ka shume qejf.

Perkundrazi, cfare lexojme neper internet eshte se kodiket, vertet jane mbajtur fshehur (pasi kane qene thesar fetar), kane dale ne popull per cdo vit ne raste festash fetare, edhe emrat qe lexojme jane te gjithe metropolite greke.

Ne cfare gjuhe jane kodiket?  


Kjo teme ne fakt si takon fare ketij forumi.

----------


## angeldust

Seminarist, per njehere te vetme don't spoil it!

Leri njerezit te kenaqen nen auren e bukur te kodikeve.

P.S.: Po te mos ishte pune nacionalizmi, atehere i bie qe as serbet e as greket mos perpiqeshin t'i pervetesonin dhe t'ja merrnin Beratit! Por ja qe kane dashur t'i marrin mesa duket.

----------


## Seminarist

Ore gezojini qe cke me te kodiket. Kush jua zuri ne fyt? Puna eshte qe ti mesojme e gezojme gjerat sic kane qene, e jo thjesht ti shohim me syzet e akademikeve tane marksiste...te cilet kane bere edhe studim artikullin mbi kodiket e Beratit (shih per kete faqe interneti shqiptare)...

Do te habiteni po tju them juve ortodoksave filolatine se:

ne krishterim, kahu me zgrabes karshi pasurive te te tjereve, ka qene kisha katolike qe ka bere kerdine ne lindjen ortodokse pergjate kryqezatave.

Gjithsesi, mos te harojme po ashtu, sic pohon edhe Tom Winnifrith, se ne Berat kontribut te pasurive kishtare, alias sot kombetare, kane luajtur edhe familje vllehe, merite te cileve nuk u duhet mohuar e as politizuar.


Po ashtu, serbet thuhet qarte ne studimin e kodikeve se kane djegur Beratin, gje qe zakonisht behej kur u rezistohej nje mbifuqie, keshtu qe ne fakt ata mund te kene dashur te shpetojne ate qe ata e kane pare si trashegimi bizantino-sllave, pasi mos te harojme se para 1359 te Stefan Dushanit, Berati (Beligradi) edhe nje pjese e mire jugore kane qene jo pak here ne duart e sllaveve, ku sidomos bullgaret kane patur koloni shekullore. A nuk u kurorezua ne Shkup dushani si mbret i sllaveve-grekeve edhe shqiptareve?


Nga ana tjeter, greket i kane ruajtur kodiket, pasi kane qene kleriket greke qe jane vene prej patrikanes, po ta lexoni studimin mbi kodiket, ata qe kane bere te mundur mbijetimin e dokumentave.

Teorite e ndasive ne bardhe e zi u krijuan se shumti pergjate rregjimit te eger anti-njerezor komunist.

----------


## Tiras

Cyclotomic, falemderit. Ndihmon shume ne identifikimin e thesareve shpirterore te popullit/besimtareve tone. 

E drejte Matrix. Besimi eshte ne zemren e njeriut jo ne pirgun me gure. Sidoqofte, ne kete kohe te padrejte ndaj Shqiptareve, njohja e basilikave dhe dokumentimi I gjetjeve ne to, lejon te ekstrapolohet identiteti I vertete Shenjteve, dhe Eklesive qe kane krijuar dhe ruajtur vlerat me te mira te koherave ne kembim te jetes se vet njerezore. 

Edhe une kam marre te mireqene qe Triadhe do te thote Triade=Trinitet. Por vertetohet qe, ne shumicen e rasteve paragjykimi con ne kapercime thelbesore. Burime qe nuk lidhen direct me temen ne fjale, deshmojne per hershmerine e emertimit Troadhe, me fillese mbase te kohes pellazge. Pershembull, etimologjia e nje emri/linje te lashte te mbreterve Irlandezo-Skoceze (para Krishtit) eshte Achaia Troadha, e cila nga ana e saj lidhet indirekt me perendine Apolloni. 

Gjithashtu, Shqiptaret ne emertimin e Kishave se tyre, zor te perdornin rrenjen e lashte (Troadh) te nje fjale greke, ne vend te te fjales bashkekohore  greke Triade, arsyetim qe veshtiresohet me tej nga ekzistenca e nje fjale Shqipe per te (Trinitet-Trini) dhe tradita per te perdorur emertime kombetare. 

Emertimi Triadhe nuk shoqerohet me epitetin Aigia/e Shenjte mbase vetem ne kultet Shqiptare. Emertim te paraprire nga Aigia ka site-ja e Kretes e zbuluar nga Sir Evans, e dokumentuar per lashtesi, ne te cilen eshte zbuluar Sarkofagu I Agia Triadhes (pak me tej Disku i Phaestos) per fat te keq nje site e masakruar nga dora njerezore. Apo kisha me dokumente te rendesishme evitit 1600-1800 ku ka lindur E. Venizelos. Fjalen Agia disa do ta shpjegonin me Greqisht per e shenjte. Ne fakt, ky interpretim eshte nocion ne gjuhes se sotme greke. Etimologjia e Agia/Hagia/Aigia pershkon ujdhesat e mitologjise se sterlashte Greke, dhe turbullohet ne kohe me variancat nga emri I perendeshave tek ai I kafsheve. 

Festa e Triadhes ne Greqi festohet ne data dhe me rituale te ndryshme. Ne Korfuz, festohet per pashket e vogla (Prill), ndersa ne pjesen lindore te Greqise ne Qershor Korrik. Mbase dikush mund te dije ndonje ritual te mbetur shqiptar?

----------


## Tiras

Si gjithmone je ne drejtimin e duhur Seminarist, por kahun e gabuar.

Thuhet qe Kastriotet ishin shume te lidhur me Kishen e Shen Troadhes. Deshmite mbasi gjendeshin ne dokumentat e rendesishme qe u dogjen ne zjarrin qe I ra bibliotekes se saj. Por disa prova (se paku dy kodike) te lidhjes me familjen Kastrioti me Shen Triadhen ekszistojne. Ato ruhen ne manastirin Hillandar ne Mount Athos/Orosh (tani epiqendra e ortodoksise) ku mbylli jeten Reposh Kastrioti. (Vajtja ne Hillandar e Reposhit, dhe themelimi I ketij manastiri perbejne teme me vete.) Besoj e dini qe Prince Charles eshte anetar nderi i ketij manastiri qe para nje viti. Charles i Anglise mburret me prejardhjen nga Skenderbeu (ne nje linje gjeanologjike tjeter nga ajo qe njihet tek ne), poemen mbi te cilin te Longfellow-ut e recitoi ne mbarim te studimeve te larta.

Historianet bullgare pretendojne qe e verteta e Bullgarise Ilire qe perfshinte Epirus, Ilyria, Dardania, Macedonia (mungon termi Greqi) te sanksionuar ne Keshillin e Kishes se Konstandinopjes ne 869 - 870 mund te gjendet pikerisht ne Hillandar, ne shenimet specifike te dy murgjve. 

Bullgaret paten Berat-Durresin si epiqender te pushtimeve Ilirike. Ekszistojne dy koleksione arkifaktesh mbreterore te gjetura ne afersi te Durresit dhe pergjate Osumit ne Shqiperi, ne fillim te shekullit te kaluar (identifikohen si bullgare). Nje eshte ekspozuar ne Museumin Metropolitan te New Yorkut, dhe tjetri ne nje koleksion privat pasi u shit ne ankand ne Sotheby/England nga fillimi I shekullit te kaluar. Te dy mbajne vule mbreterore origjinale, (domethene vetem perandori ka patur te drejte perdorimi), nderkohe qe arkifakte te ngjashme regale te gjetura ne Bullgari jane identifikuar si kopje. Ndonjeri, ndonje lidhje ketu me Komnenet?

----------


## Tiras

Skenderbeg, APIS Group, April 26, 2004  

By Bogoljub Pejcic 
Translated by Nebojsa Malic 

As fate would have it  or, as one monastic said, someones ill hand  Serb sacred places were on fire last month, both on Mt. Athos and in Metochia. 
The hands of that someone have laid low the national pride of the Serbs, a celestial row of churches who gathered the spiritual wealth of a nation; preserved the old and added the new testimonies of resistance to tyranny; protected the weak, the infirm, the persecuted and the just in defending human liberty from barbaric instincts of tyrants to dominate the souls of the living with fire and sword. 
Hilandar burned first, to the very walls of the Arbanas pirg and the tombstones of Jovan and Repos Kastriotic, Serb nobles from Albania, father and eldest brother of Djuradj (George) Kastrotic, better known as Skenderbeg. Something halted the hand of the arsonist at the very spot that shatters the lie about the origins of the Albanian hero. What better proof that places that preserve Serbia history are sacred? 
His mother, Voisava, daughter of a respected Serbian noble from Polog, hardly had time to know her little boy before Djuradj was sent as a hostage to the court of sultan Suleyman I. There he took Islam and the name Skenderbeg (Iskander-bey), after Alexander (Iskander) the Great, whose exploits were know to the Turks from eastern legends. Djuradj earned his new name in wargames on open field, besting his competitors in wrestling, fighting and javelin-throwing, and earning on his 18th birthday the rank of sanjak-bey and command of five thousand cavalry from sultan Murat II. 
He eventually took the cavalry and defected to the Christian side, fighting the Sultans armies for the next quarter century. In exchange for support from Pope Pious II, who was more concerned with the Orthodox schismatics than with Turkish invasions and depredations, Djuradj converted to Catholicism. Therefore, when he died of strong fever in mid-January 1468, he was not buried next to his father and brother in Hilandar, but his body was laid to rest at an Orthodox Church of St. Nicholas, above Lles. 
The fires of Hilandar did not burn the truth that Jovan Kastriotic had nine children with Voisava, four sons - Repos, Stanisa, Konstantin and Djuradj, mentioned in that order in the chronicles of Athanasios, abbot of the Hilandar monastery; and five daughters - Mara, Jela, Andjelija, Vlaitsa and Mamitsa. It was written that the eldest, Mara, married Stefan Crnojevic, Vlaitsa married Stefan Balsic. Skenderbegs only son, Ivan, married Irina, daughter of Lazar Brankovic and granddaughter of Djuradj Brankovic. This information was verified by Koenigsberg scholar Karl Kopf, historian, ethnographer an archeologist who researched the Kastriotic genealogy in the mid-1800s at the behest of the Imperial Academy of Sciences in Vienna. 
Skenderbegs Serbian origin was remembered the longest in Montenegro. In his letter to the Venetian doge (1757), the metropolitan of Montenegro Vasilije Petrovic mentions the Serbian hero Skenderbeg. He repeats the same in his letters with Russian empress Elisabeth, citing as his own ancestors Djuradj Kastriotic and Ivan Crnojevic. Drekalovic, the largest clan among the Kuc tribe, nurtures the history of Skenderbeg as their progenitor, through his grandson Drekalo. 
The Hilandar fire spared the main chapel, where in the inner narthex, surrounding the fresco or the Virgin with Christ, contains the images of St. Simeon (Stefan Nemanja) and his son St. Sava, and the inscription underneath: presented by Lords servant Repos 6936 (1431)  an authentic testimony that Skenderbegs eldest brother spent time as a monk in Hilandar before his death. 
Little noted these days is that Albanians were involved in putting out the fire that attacked the holy mountains only Serb monastery. Farm hands hired by the monks to work at the monastery estate, these Albanians saved many precious treasures of the Church. 
What they saved on Holy Mt. Athos, other Albanians burned in the holy land of Metochia. Of the thirty-five churches and monasteries damaged and destroyed, the first was the church of Blessed Virgin of Ljevis in Prizren. It used to be a metropolitan seat of the Serbian Orthodox Church, granted numerous estates by King Milutin. Among its contributors stands the name of Pavle Kastriotic, Skenderbegs grandfather, who donated fifty florins and had estates comprising several villages in the Mata river valley. 
Before their rampage, the pathetic arsonists had erected a statue of Skenderbeg in Pristinas main square. It is good that they have done so. He can remind them they are a people without history, who destroy that of others in order to forcibly conjure up their own. 

Shenim: Me falni po nuk kam kohe ta perkthej ne Shqip.
Moderatori mund ta shohe me vend ta ndryshoje vendin e ketij posti. E vura ketu se perkon me temen e Shen Troadhes. Falemderit

----------


## Hyllien

Ja sa kan ndejt Sllavet ne Shqiperi, dhe se ckane bere pervec shkaterrimit, shkaterrim


"Pushtimi i Maqedonise, Shqiperise, Epirit dhe Thesalise gjate sundimit te DUSHANIT nuk qe nje sipermarrje e veshtire, sepse ne kete epoke PErandoria Bizantine nodhej ne renie te plote dhe po gerryhej nga luftat civile. Nuk eshte bere asnje beteje e madhe per gjithe keto pushtime; tashme rajonet pernedimore te shtetit ishin nen varesi te serbeve.
Sipas nje pikepamjeje tjeter, lehtesia me te cilen u arriten gjithe keto pushtime nga Stefan Dushani shtron nje problem tjeter, - nese ka ndonje problem ketu, - sepse tashme eshte zgjidhur negativisht. Keto pushtime ne vetvete, a krijojne gjithashtu nje te drejte te paparashikueshme mbi shqiptaret, qe banonin dhe qe ne shumice ende banojne ne keto rajone te pushtuara? Fundja, ato edhe mund te ligjeroheshin, nese do te kishte vijuar nje pushtim paqedor deri me sot dhe qe do te sillte nje pajtim ndermjet popullit te mundur e fituesit dhe njekohesisht, pranimmin e pushtetit te pushtuesit nga ana e te mundurit. Por keshtu jemi shume larg nfa te dhena te tilla per problemin tone. Perkundrazi, Stefan DUSHANI dhe pasuesit e tij nuk kane mundur ta mbajne territorin stergjyshor te shqiptareve, - te gjitha viset e permendura me lart banoheshin ne ate kohe prej shqiptareve dhe ne pjesen me te madhe dhe sot, dhe jane pushtuar nje here, por per sa kohe ?
Prandaj per ne eshte teper i guximshem dhe i ekzagjeruar rivendikimi i delegateve serbe ne konferenca te ndryshme nderkombetare e mbi te gjitha ne Konferencen e Paqes te 1920 ne Paris, per ate qe ata e quajne "Serbia e Vjeter", dhe mbi nje perandori aq efemere, sa e perandorit DUSHAN, sepse paska pasur nje perandor Stefan DUSHAN. Ne fakt mund te lexojme qe: Dimrin e po atij viti, domethene me 1345, dhjete vjet para vdekjes se Stefan DUSHANIT, asambleja serbe lejoi shpalljen e tij si perandor me titullin CAR I SERMBEVE DHE GREKEVE", latinisht "Imperator serviae et romaniae". 
...vijon pak me poshte

*"keto pretendime mbeshteten vetem ne nje fakt historik, qe nuk ka zgjatur me shume se 25 vjet, gjate mbereterimit te Stefan Dushanit: 1330-1355"*

Enigma - fq 244-245


*Studim i thelluar mbi shqiptaret dhe gjuhen e tyre gjate periudhes nga 146 para K. deri ne vershimet sllave*

"Me shperndarjen e heleneve, qe praktikonin ne Greqi greqishten, si te shkruar dhe te folur disa here, kjo e fundit gjithashtu u zhduk, dhe kudo ne Greqi, ne Azine e Vogel perendimore, ne ishujt ne Itali mbeti vetem shqipja si gjuhe e folur dhe e shkruar, kurse latinishtja si gjuhe zyrtare. Nese kjo gjendje shoqerore do te kishte vazhduar, latinishtja do ta kishte zevendesuar plotesisht greqishten si gjuhe zyrtare dhe shqipja do te mbetej gjithmone gjuha e folur dhe e shkruar e popullit. Ajo qe e shpetoi greqishten nga kjo zhdukje ka qene perhapja e saj si gjuhe zyrtare ne gjithe Lindjen e Afert te pushtuar nga Aleksandri i Madh. Pas ketij pushtimi ne te gjitha vendet te quajtuare Lindja e Afert, kryesisht ne Aleksandri dhe Antioki, perdorim i greqishtes u be mbizoterues dhe made menjanoi vete latinishten, ndonese ishte bere gjuhe e Perandorise. "

fq 273-274


Nuk po e marr vesh se nga e gjeti Charlsi trashegimine me Skenderbeun?! Do isha kurioz te dija cfare linje gjenealogjike nxjerrin.

Sa per pretendimet Bullgare e Serbe, do doja te dija pse i zhduken nje pjese te arkivave te Shuflait dhe e vrane ate. Dihet qe ne Kroaci ka rreth 400 referenca per Skenderbeun, kryesishte ne GJUHE LATINE, dhe te gjitha referencat e tregojne Shqiptar. Eshte nje idiotesi me oke kjo qe Bullgaret pretendojne se ka qene Bullgar a Serb. Ata mund te pretendojne se ka qene HERO i tyre po, pasi ai luftoi per Krishterimin dhe i bashkoi te gjithe bashke ne lufte, por kategorikisht ta nxjerrin Skenderbeun si nje jo-shqiptar. Origjinat nga krahu i mamase kurre nuk ja ka mohuar njeri Skenderbeut. Dhe sa per mbiemrin Kastriotic, ke nje pjese shume te madhe ne mal te zi dhe kosove qe mbiemrat u jane kthyer me dhune e jane asimiluar me dhune. Teza thone qe ajo eshte vecse nje pjese e familjes se tij qe ndodhet nen ndikimin sllav te asaj kohe. Sidoqetejete nese keto dokumenta jan djegur un them se ishte ne demin tone, se thjesht do kishim nje argument me shume per ti kundershtuar per te 1000 here bullgaret e serbet bashke me pallavrat e tyre.

PS: Ky lajm mesa pashe ekziston vetem ne disa forume interneti dhe ne asnej agjenci boterore me fame. Cudi qe nuk kane protestuar si te marre, po thuj kur e di se ckan pasur brenda, tani thone qe nuk e dimi. Ne si trima shkojm i vejme flaken dhe mistifikojme nje dokument historik qe mund te ishte shume me teper me vlere per ne se sa per ata.

----------


## Tiras

Vojsava ishte bija e Prenkut te Mirditeve, thote Gavril Dara I Ri bazuar ne dokumente ekskluzive (thenie e tij) qe ai zoteronte nga Palaco Adriano ku u vendosen Kastriotet pas emigrimin ne Itali.Edhe Noli e ve ne pikepyetje prejardhjen e Vojsaves nga Pollogu I Tetoves, pasi thote ky, Pollogu qe brenda zoterimeve Kastriote. Princat si rregull martoheshin pertej zoterimeve te veta per te zmadhuar pushtetin dhe aleancat. Dara I Ri flet per origjinen Mirditore te Vojsaves ne shenimet autobiografike, ne hyrje te Kenges se Sprasme te Bales. Pinjollet e Kastrioteve kane pasur cdo mundesi per ta verifikuar dhe kundershtuar kete teze po te mos qe e vertete.

Mbi varret e porsa djegur te Gjin dhe Reposh Kastriotit ne Hilandar lexohej PRINC ILIRIAN. 

Mbase Sllavet jane gabuar dhe nuk kane permbajtur veten nga publikimi I ketij njoftimi. Kush e di c' digjet neper manastire? Pastaj si mund te protestohet ndaj forces madhore pavaresisht se djeg historikisht dhe selektivisht vetem pjeset ku ruhet trashegimia Iliriane. Pergamenet qene rishkruar ne gjuhen e duhur dhe me korrektimet perkatese, dhe qe koha per shkencetaret korente  te ri-verifikonin  historine mbi bazen e burimeve te sapogjetur. E kush nuk do pranonte nje autorizim te tille te rralle per te pare thesaret e panjohur te historise boterore? Skenar I shkelqyer, metodologji e lashte.

----------


## Tiras

Prince Stephen Brankovic (died 1477), blinded by Turks in 1437, married Angelina Arianiti, (sister of Andronica (ne e njohim si Donika) Arianti Kastriot, Scanderbeg's wife)

Prince John Brankovic (died 1503), Ruler of Serbia

Princess Mary Brankova of Serbia

Countess Catherine Frangepan, married Count Zrinyi, Ban of Croatia, who died in battle against the Turks in 1566.Countess Catherine Zrinyi (died 1585)

Anna Thurzo de Bethlenfalva (died 1599)

George, Baron Perenyi de Pereny (died 1650?)
Baroness Catherine, Perenyi de Pereny (died 1693), married Simon Kemeny (son of Prince John of Transylvania)

Simon, Baron Kemeny de Magyar-Gyero-Monostor

Baroness Christine Kemeny de Magyar-Gyero-Monostor

Baroness Theresa Banffy de Losoncz (died 1807)

Laszlo, Count Rhedey de Kis-Rhede (died 1805)

Countess Claudine Rhedey (died 1841)

Frances, Duke of Teck (died 1900)

Princess Mary of Teck, Queen Consort of King George V of England (died 1953)

King George VI of England (died 1952)

	Queen Elizabeth II England

	Charles, Prince of Wales, married Lady Diana Spencer

	Prince William of Wales (born 1982)


Pjese nga poema e Lonfellow per Skenderbeun qe recitoi Charles:

	Then onward he rode and afar,
	With scarce three hundred men,
	Through river and forest and fen,
	O'er the mountains of *Argentar*;
	And his heart was merry within,
	When he crossed the river Drin,
	And saw in the gleam of the morn
	                ...from the castle walls
	The crescent banner falls,
	And the crowd beholds instead,
	Like a portent in the sky,
	Iskander's banner fly,
	The Black Eagle with double head;
	And a shout ascends on high,
	For men's souls are tired of the Turks,
	And their wicked ways and works,
	That have made of Ak-Hissar
	A city of the plague;
	And the loud, exultant cry
	That echoes wide and far
	Is: "Long live Scanderbeg!"
	And we echo, long live Scanderbeg; 
                long live Scanderbeg; long live Scanderbeg!

----------


## Seminarist

Burimet me te mira per keto tema (anesore) jane studimet mbi mesjeten shqiptare te bera nga albanologet e njohur, une po fus Jirecekun, Shuflain edhe Nopcen, por qe sigurisht jane me shume.

Po ashtu autoritetet me asnjanese ne keto fusha natyrisht qe nuk mund te jene insitucionet e prira nga mesimet e marksit edhe urrejtjet kohore ndaj ketij apo atij armiku apo nga mendesite e rrethimit nga te kater anet nga armiq, por nga njohes asnjanes te te dyja kulturave.

Mua personalisht me ka bere pershtypje, aq pak sa kam lexuar edhe kuptohet qe mendjen e mbaj te hapur per studime te metejshme, disa shkrime te Nopces, Jirecekut edhe Shuflait mbi prezencen sllave ne Shqiperi, edhe ju kam then qe ka dy arsye qe nuk i hedh ketu: nuk kam kohe, pasi ato duhen perkthy mire; edhe nuk ma ha mendja se ka publik te pershtatshem, mos te them se do skandalizoheni.


Me duket se Jireceku flet qarte se pas pjeses ku pershkruan zoterimin e trojeve veriore, perendimore etj nga serbet e dushanit, vijoi nje periudhe lulezimi i madh ekonomik si edhe krijimi te aristokracise vendase te privilegjuar shume prej tij, familje qe me vone zoteronin principatat per te cilat Shuflai thote se te gjitha ishin te perziera mire me sllave ortodokse.


Megjithate, cfare kisha per temen une e bera te qarte.


Ne fund te fundit, ne cfare gjuhe jane kodiket qe permbajne ungjijte?

----------


## Hyllien

Burimet me te mira jane ato qe te pershtaten ideve te tuaja greko-sllave. Sa per aristokracine dhe ekonomine, duket qe andeja nga ajo zona luksoze te londres, ku caji i hotelit eshte me i shijshem se ai i malit te shqiperise, si duket po te rrine para mbrapa qe t'i besh mendjen shoshe miletit me propaganden tende te felliqur. 

Durova disa dite e nuk postova gje, por kur me vjen edhe dhi e zgjebosur pa piken e idese se per car flitet dhe nuk dije gje hic rreth Shen Triadhes, dhe me thua se kodiket i kane bere Serbet ket nuk ta fal.

----------


## Tiras

> Burimet me te mira per keto tema (anesore) jane studimet mbi mesjeten shqiptare te bera nga albanologet e njohur, une po fus Jirecekun, Shuflain edhe Nopcen, por qe sigurisht jane me shume.
> Ne fund te fundit, ne cfare gjuhe jane kodiket qe permbajne ungjijte?


Seminarist, ti po ndihmon me shume se mundesh. Une s'do kisha harxhuar kohe per tema anesore, gje qe besoj e beni edhe vete.

Sa per burimet tuaja, nuk kemi degjuar me larg se emrat Jirecek dhe Nopca. Shuflain e keni huazuar nga postet e Cyclos. Kur te dale studimi juaj mbi Kishat Serbe do marr mundimin ta blej ti hedh nje sy referencave. Uroj te kete me shume se dy. Nderkohe, derisa sa kerkoni patjeter respekt per graden e erudicionit tuaj na huazoni nje grimce te tij.

Kodiket thone te kene qene shqip te shkruar me germa greke. Per detaje mund te pyesni murgjit e Hilandarit dhe na thoni edhe ne. 

Cfare do te thote Troadhe, po Hilandar?

----------


## Seminarist

E shikon pra Tiras, qe ketu nuk mund te vihet me fjali "kodiket *mund* te kene qene ne shqip me germa greke"? 

Duhen fakte reale. Mua nuk ma ha mendja te kene qene ne shqip, pasi nje nga ungjijte qe mbaj mend, datonte qe nga shekulli i gjashte, nderkohe qe dokumenti i pare qe njihet ne shqip (megjithe njohjen e kodikeve te Beratit) eshte ai i Pal Engjellit nga shek.15.


Edh dicka tjeter:

kjo teme ka qene nje nga me te pakuptimtat, te hapura per shteg provokimesh.

Kisha e Shen Triadhes nuk ka asnje lidhje ekskluzive me kodiket e Beratit, pasi kodiket kane qene te ruajtur ne te gjitha kishat e Beratit, psh ajo e Shen Gjergjit. 

Nga ana tjeter, shpjegimi i arkitekture se kishes se Beratit, nuk i perkon ketij forumi shpirteror.

----------


## Seminarist

Kodikët: Thesare të Kulturës së Popullit Shqiptar

Kodikët janë objektet më të vjetra dhe më origjinale që vërtetojnë për kulturën e traditën e lashtë të popullit tonë ndër shekuj. Kodikët janë libra që përmbajnë shkrime të shenjta agjiografike e jetë shenjtorësh. Kodikët konsiderohen si dëshmitë më të hershme të historisë së shkrimit nëpër trevat shqiptare. Rëndësia shkencore e të dhënave historike që përmbajnë Kodikët kishtarë qëndron në faktin se ata janë me prejardhje shqiptare. Zbulimi i Kodikëve vërteton qartë se Kisha Orthodhokse ka qenë djepi i kultivimit dhe i ruajtjes së kulturës kombëtare. 

Në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit ndodhen 100 kodikë të plotë. Por ky nuk është numër i saktë, sepse kërkimet e viteve të fundit kanë bërë të mundur evidentimin e mjaft Kodikëve të rinj, që ruhen nëpër bibliotekat familjare. Të gjithë këta të marrë së bashku e pasurojnë gjeografinë e shpërndarjes së tyre. Përsa i përket përmbajtjes, Kodikët janë një kompleks i vlerave shpirtërore. 
Kodikët u shkruan kryesisht prej shekujve VI-XVIII-të. Pothuajse të gjithë përfaqësojnë dorëshkrime me përmbajtje biblike e liturgjike (jetë shenjtorësh dhe histori kishe). Në Kodikët e shek. XII-të e këndej ka edhe të dhëna etnografike. Gjithashtu në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit ndodhen edhe 17 Kodikë të dëmtuar, të cilët janë vetëm fragmentarë. 

Kodikët janë të larmishëm e ndryshojnë ndërmjet tyre: 
- Kodiku i shek.VI-të është shkruar me shkronja kapitale, me argjend të shkrirë, në pergamenë të purpurtë. 
- Kodiku i shek. IX-të është shkruar me shkronja të vogla ari. 

Kodikë të tjerë të shekujve të mëvonshëm janë të shkruar me shkronja ngjyrë kafe, iniciale ari, në pergamenë ose në letër. *Gjuha me të cilën janë shkruar Kodikët është greqishtja e vjetër ose latinishtja si edhe pak sllavishte e vjetër*. Kaligrafia prej ari e argjendi është shoqëruar edhe me silueta figurinash me motive lulesh, vinjeta në formë katërkëndëshi, me shpezë të stilizuar jashtë vinjetave etj. 

Ka Kodikë ku çdo faqe paraqet diçka të veçantë. I tillë është një nga Kodikët e Beratit ku në çdo faqe, kanonet e Eusebit janë stolisur me skema gjeometrike, kolona e fusha të pikturuara me lule të stilizuara. 

Kapakët e këtyre librave janë kryesisht prej dërrase, të veshur me lëkurë apo pëlhurë kadife të stampuar me pamje ungjillore, motive lineare të pasuara me lule e gjethe të stilizuara. 

Arkivi Qendror i Shtetit disponon një katalog me rreth 200 faqe dorëshkrim, ku përshkruhet përmbajtja e çdonjërit prej Kodikëve. Ky katalog është hartuar nga teologu i apasionuar Theofan Popa. 

Njohtimet e para për Kodikët 

Për praninë e Kodikëve në trevat shqiptare njoftimin e parë e ka dhënë Episkopi i Beratit Anthim Aleksudhi, nga gjysma e dytë e shek XIX-të në vitin 1868 në librin "Përshkrim i shkurtër historik i Mitropolisë së Shenjtë të Beratit" botuar në Korfuz. Në vitin 1885 vjen në Shqipëri studiuesi francez Pjer Batiffoli. Gjatë vizitës së tij nëpër kishat orthodhokse të Beratit, ai mbeti i mahnitur kur zbuloi Kodikët. Siç thotë edhe vetë Batiffoli, që u njoh vetëm me një pjesë të Kodikëve, për të cilët hartoi një katalog në formën e një biografie të shkurtër të librave. Në këtë katalog Batiffoli nënvizon: Nuk m`u lejua veçse një iventar i shkurtër, kam përshtypjen dhe sjam aspak i sigurt të kem parë gjithçka. 

Ndër Kodikët më të njohur, që përmend Batiffoli në katalogun e tij janë edhe Codex purpurus Beratinus Ø, vepër e shek. VI-të dhe Codex aureus Anthimi. 

Ai gjeti tre Kodikë kristografikë të stilit bizantin të shkruar me ar dhe me argjend, ndërkohë kur në mbarë botën numëroheshin jo më shumë se 12 të tillë.

----------

